# Live pics: Mastodon, Gojira and Kvelertak



## Wretched (May 5, 2012)

Shot Mastodon, Gojira and Kvelertak at Sydney's new Hi-Fi bar when they were in town for the Soundwave festival on March 1. Just posted some of the pics up on Flickr yesterday, so thought I'd share here, too. The lighting was abysmal, but I think I managed to capture some moments, regardless. 

There's 40 in total online here: Mastodon, Gojira and Kvelertak @ Sydney's Hi-Fi Bar - March 1, 2012 - a set on Flickr

Kvelertak
















Gojira















Mastodon


----------



## JeffFromMtl (May 5, 2012)

Great shots. Also, that seems to be a really small venue for such well-known bands to be playing.


----------



## Wretched (May 6, 2012)

It was pretty decent and very sold out. About 1500 capacity, I think. Stag would have looked smaller for Gojira and Kvelertak due to Mastodon's backline.


----------

